# bergen county nj



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys in now my boss is looking for shovlers this year. Must have own transportation to get to the yard. Pay is up to $15 hour. You must be available 24hours a day 7 days a week from decmber 1, 2010 to april 30, 2010. When snow and ice event are going to occur. Call joe at 862-203-9967.


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you know if he is only looking for shovlers only or would he be interested in a driver / truck. I have been plowing for about 10 years but am having issues with my business insurance now. I am looking to plow for someone else this year. Let me know if he would be interested and I will call him to discuss the details.


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dondo;1130827 said:


> Do you know if he is only looking for shovlers only or would he be interested in a driver / truck. I have been plowing for about 10 years but am having issues with my business insurance now. I am looking to plow for someone else this year. Let me know if he would be interested and I will call him to discuss the details.


I have let told that u asre looking for work. u send me ur phone number so i cna give to hime or if u want i will give u his so u can talk to him. pm to let me now what u want to do.


----------

